# Spinning and dyeing - fade spin



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

And it's done. Over 2000 yards so oodles of choice for a project I'll finally land on. I'm still keen on the Hitofude cardigan


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

This is just so impressive! I look forward to seeing what you knit.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow, that was a lot of work, and a lot of yarn! Did you enjoy doing it? Did you learn a lot? What weight yarn did you end up with? To spin that amount consistently is quite a feat.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

crivitz said:


> Wow, that was a lot of work, and a lot of yarn! Did you enjoy doing it? Did you learn a lot? What weight yarn did you end up with? To spin that amount consistently is quite a feat.


I had lots of fun spinning this. Yes, I definitely learned a lot. In a previous post I wrote out what I learned. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-543712-1.html

This is a sport weight. Took me between 8-9 days of fairly solid spinning. Towards the end I got a lot faster . i have another set planned. Might dye that up this weekend.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW! Amazing!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

STUNNING!


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

That is absolutely stunning work - can't wait to see the finished cardigan.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

lovely, you must feel very rich with such beautiful stuff!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Good morning Desiree, I'm curious about how you dyed the gradients. I've done gradient dyeing of solid colors on yarn. To simplify what I mean, as an example, I dyed one skein blue, another green, and a third 50% blue, 50% green. But, I've never done it on a spinning project. Did you keep some colors consistent over all the batts and only vary the green color? It's just my mathematical mind that's curious! The results are very pretty and I'm glad you had fun with it and ready to start another! I wonder what color you are choosing next.
????Michelle


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Well done


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the colors too


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Good morning Desiree, I'm curious about how you dyed the gradients. I've done gradient dyeing of solid colors on yarn. To simplify what I mean, as an example, I dyed one skein blue, another green, and a third 50% blue, 50% green. But, I've never done it on a spinning project. Did you keep some colors consistent over all the batts and only vary the green color? It's just my mathematical mind that's curious! The results are very pretty and I'm glad you had fun with it and ready to start another! I wonder what color you are choosing next.
> ????Michelle


I used the same colours on all the braids, only adjusted the amounts and where the colours were placed.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I used the same colours on all the braids, only adjusted the amounts and where the colours were placed.


Wow! Impressive!


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

desireeross said:


> I'm still keen on the Hitofude cardigan


ANd thanks for turning me on to that pattern - it looks like it's one of the most popular on Ravelry and I'd never clocked it before! Your yarn looks like it's perfect for the job.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Tutleymutley said:


> ANd thanks for turning me on to that pattern - it looks like it's one of the most popular on Ravelry and I'd never clocked it before! Your yarn looks like it's perfect for the job.


I had not heard of it either. I stumbled upon it through a Facebook post. Now I need to knit it. The perfect cardigan for Scotland. You're ever without some cover there


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Hitofude is on my list also...picturing yours bottoncolor first with the dark color on the bottom hem...what are you thinking?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sbeth53 said:


> Beautiful! Hitofude is on my list also...picturing yours bottoncolor first with the dark color on the bottom hem...what are you thinking?


I had considered the green at the top but am now thinking the blue moving down to the green . But, I may change my mind once I've started it . As you work your way down , after the sleeves you have 10 rows of rib before you move onto the body. This rib is also the neck band and is quite prominent . By this stage I'll be into the light blue. So how will a light blue strip look next to the darker green ? I've seen projects where this area was too prominent for my liking


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful yarn. Hope you show us what you make with it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Did you prepare your fibre yourself? If so, how? Did you dye all of it yourself? If so, what sort of dyes? Do you have a technique to share?
My efforts at gradient dyeing have been very haphazard an nothing as spectacular as yours


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Did you prepare your fibre yourself? If so, how? Did you dye all of it yourself? If so, what sort of dyes? Do you have a technique to share?
> My efforts at gradient dyeing have been very haphazard an nothing as spectacular as yours


If you scroll up you'll see a link I posted to what I did from a previous post

I use various companies acid dyes and I buy prepared combed top


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks.. Yes I did read your earlier post with interest.


----------

